
Jajah buys Vonage - domp
http://redcouch.typepad.com/weblog/2007/03/jajah_buys_vona.html
======
danielha
People seem to keep ignoring that April Fools is actually in April, not the
last day of March. (Then again, it could be 4/1 over there.)

~~~
zaidf
This is two for two for me after TechCrunch.

April Fools and 20hr day don't go together. Next one to post a similar thing
gets a smacking from me;)

------
domp
Yeah sorry about the Jajah/Vonage hoax. It's all in good fun though. No need
for smacks.

